# Why did i test 5dpt :( gutted



## Bexar123

Stupidly i tested 5dpt and of course negative, a no it still may be a bit early not due to test till 4th july but ya hear all these stories about ppl getin bfps at 5 days and not i feel gutted and deflated    x


----------



## EssieJean

Hi Bexar .... its way too early!   the pregnancy hormone hasn't had chance to kick in yet! May be some women are more sensitive than others.  Im 9dp3dt and i still think that's too early for me   Keep positive    

Essie xx


----------



## Bexar123

Aw thankyou for replying hun and good luck for when you test x x


----------



## EssieJean

Thanks Bexar .. its so hard waiting isn't it. I've had no symptoms this time so fearing the worse but keep picking up my positivity...my emotions are yo-yo-ing  

Good luck  

Essie xx


----------



## Daisy-Chain

Hi Bexar

You are still very early.  Assuming that your FET was with blastocysts, this is what is happening since transfer:


Day One - The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell
Day Two - The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
Day Three - The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation
Day Four - Implantation continues
Day Five - Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop
Day Six - Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream
Day Seven - Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Day Eight - Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Day Nine - Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy


So normally, a BFP wouldn't be detected until nine days after transfer.  Yes lots of people get BFP much earlier, but lots also don't.  Hang in there, you've still got every chance x


----------



## Bexar123

I no essie my emotions are all over feel like i need a gud cry lol hi daisy chain yeah mine was a 5day transfer so according to that hcg would not even start to enter my blood stream until tomorrow, that makes me feel a little bit better lol thanks for that x x


----------



## staceyemma

Bexar I tested at 5dpt it was BFN I thought it was over but it turned out to be a BFP  

good luck


----------



## Delli x

Hi Bexar123

Oh dear ive done exactly the same thing yesterday I also should test on the 4 th July but did a 99 pence hcg test which ran out of date in 2011!!!   how silly am I ?? 

I can't stop thinking that it hasn't worked due to lots of af symptoms but then my friend txt me yesterday who has just had a like girl with DE ivf and she said that she exactly the same symptoms as me so there might be hope at the end of the tunnel! 

Lets both keep     with lots of      pleaseeeeeee


----------



## Bexar123

Stacey thanks for that positive story i new i shouldnt have tested but couldnt help my self, and delli i have also been getin af symptoms cramps yest were not very nice  roll on 4th july just so i no lol x x


----------



## staceyemma

I had af cramps too I was SURE it was over  

Hang in there!!!!


----------



## staceysm

Hi,

I always test early and have never got a BFP on day 5.  I got a very, very faint positive on day 7 past transfer with my FET and fresh cycle.  

Good luck.

X


----------



## Bexar123

Ohhh another positive story  thanks hun x x


----------



## zedzed

Hey ladies,

*Bexar* - ohhh the temptations gets the better of you doesn't it?
My hubby has been encouraging me to check but I think I'm going to stick it out...
I don't know how though?  because I'm going 

Also just wondering did you have a blast put back? Because I had a blast put back on Friday, but test on 2nd July and you will be testing on the 4th July 
I'm sure my paperwork says 02/07
Werid how different clinics vary?
Sending you happy thoughts and prayers.
 
*Delli* - lol @ pregnancy test expiring 2011
That made me chuckle  
Sending you prayers , when is you OTD?

Hang in there ladies, we will get through this  

P.s I'm going mad googling everything, anyone else in the same position?
lol 
I think I may have to put a block on google


----------



## Bexar123

Hi zedzed yeah mine was a blast but told me 4th july as test date, ohh al be excited to hear ur result good luck, im the same googling everything its horrible lol am not holding much hope for a positive with it been frozen cycle and also with me getin a negative 5dpt  x c


----------



## Bexar123

Zedzed go and test  ha ha x x


----------



## zedzed

*Bexar* - I'm doubting myself now and thinking I may have read my paperwork incorrectly or they have given me an earlier date of O2/07 hmmm
Lol you are naughty Bexar haha  don't encourage me to check because I may be tempted.... Arghhhhhhhhhhh this is killing me...
Sorry needed to let that out   

How are you ladies keeping yourself busy? 
Any tips or ideas pls?

*Everyone* - please can everyone post there OTD?
Sending you all wishes xx


----------



## louisenburton

Gggrr wrote reply and lost it 

I could have written this post myself. 

Started testing on Saturday which was only 3dpt of blastocyst, and been testing every day. Had three which looked like faint BFP if held in the right way, light angle etc but since then nothing... OTD is tomorrow

Last cycle I got a BFP two days before OTD with a day 2 embryo

SO I know *technically* there is time but I have prepared myself for a BFN


----------



## Bexar123

Zedzed ano im terrible ha ha no harm in checking tho ha ha  i just think diff clinics do diff test days for some reason but my transfer was fri and my test date is defo 4th july x x iv just been doin light housework and then am guna go to see a show tonight been out for dinner ect anything t take my mind off it , LOUISEA what days did i get ur faint bfps? X x


----------



## louisenburton

*zedzed* I have been googling BFP then BFN then BFP, HcG levels, when do blastocysts implant everything... what did we ever do before it

*bexar* I think it was Monday. Of course it was either evap or the other option was early miscarriage


----------



## Bexar123

Ah right god this 2ww is driving us all insane lol x x


----------



## zedzed

*Bexar* - thankfully I haven't brought a home pregnancy test yet, but I only live a couple of metres away from a pharmacy lol.... Temptations hmmm  

Zed thinks: "only a week away, only a week away", actually less than a week... Thought it was Tuesday...but it's Wednesday... I know I'm going potty  lol

*Louisenburton* - lol @ googling.... Exactly what did we do before it I guess they relied on old wives tales or something?
Good luck for tomorrow, will you be up at the crack of dawn?


----------



## Bexar123

I was stupid enough to buy some internet cheapies  wish id never ha ha x x


----------



## louisenburton

*bexar* ive spent money on the decent ones and id hate to think what


----------



## zedzed

*Bexar* - your still 8/9 days away from OTD, pls hang in there  

Can everyone tell me what they eat on a daily basis?
Breakfast 
Lunch
Dinner
Snack

So we can share ideas pls?  

*Loiuse*- I don't think all your post came through to us !!


----------



## louisenburton

*zedzed* riiiiiiiiiight ... lol

I meant to say id dread to think how much money ive spent on pregnancy tests


----------



## Bexar123

Il try zedzed lol i had 2 chinkies naughty naughty lol for breakfast been havin porridge with blueberrys which i normally have, dinner noodles, and tea take away which is real bad lol been drinking lots of water tho x x


----------



## zedzed

Phone battery had gone grrr sorry...

*Bexar* - chunkies for breakie lol 
My problem is I don't drink enough water, but put a post-it note on fridge door to aim to eat at least 3 to 4 pieces of fruit each day (and it seems to be working, I'll manage at least 3)
I have cornflakes for breakie, mid morning snack piece of fruit, lunch roasted or stir fried veg and rice,
Dinner - chicken and rice or chicken & potatoes & salad

*Loiuse* - tell me about it, the amount I've spent on hpt and ovulation sticks grrrrr

Can everyone tell me what you eat on a daily basis?
Breakfast 
Lunch
Dinner
Snack

Xx


----------



## louisenburton

*zedzed* my hubby and I have been on weight watchers but since starting injections ive not been that good (but somehow still managed to lose 0.8kg)

im normally really bad at eating breakfast. lunch is normally a salad or warburtons thins with ham or chicken and dinner is spag bol, chilli, stir fry or Chinese if were being naughty


----------



## Bexar123

Well im off to hospital t get my shot, feel like a dont even wana go after bfn today  x


----------



## louisenburton

*bexar* whats the shot for ?


----------



## zedzed

*Liouse* - I have pcos so the whole weight thing has been like a yo-yo for me.
Over the last 2 years I have lost 12kgs, which was amazing but then during my frozen cycle I put on 6/7kg (is that even normal)? I was eating like there was no tomorrow .....

I was on weight watchers (didnt work) and slimming world (did work)

I've steadily lost 4-5kgs now.... I swear it's taken longer this time round...
 but I'm at a healthier BMI, but would like to loose another 5 kgs to get to my ideal, how do you keep fit?

Are you on fresh cycle or frozen?

*Bexar* - good luck with the shot, as Louise asked what is the shot for?
Is it for progesterone in place of tablets?


----------



## Bexar123

Im on progesterone supositories 2x a day and the shot is in ya bottom muscle its more progesterone for extra support x x


----------



## louisenburton

you have to have a shot even with a bfn 

im on my second fresh cycle - this time weve got three frozen embryos from it though so I guess that's something


----------



## zedzed

*Bexar* - Maybe silly question, but how come they offered the shot?
Are you on progonova tablets? 
What meds are you using?

*Loiuse* - what meds are you using? How many did you put back?
How many frozen?

Baby dust to you all 

Almost lunchtime...


----------



## louisenburton

*zedzed* I was on gonal f for stims, then two others I cant remember 
now on progesterone gels


----------



## Bexar123

Im on climival 4x a day, progesterone supositories 2x a day and then progesterone shot 3x a week its not something that everyone gets offerd its just a extra lil something my clinic do as apparently its supposed to reduce ur chance if miscarage if the cycle is sucsessful, and a think because i had a miscarage with my first ivf thats why they offerd me it x x


----------



## louisenburton

and sorry we had one put back in and weve three frozen


----------



## Bexar123

I had 2 5day blasts put back so is everyone supposed to be tesing the 4th? X


----------



## louisenburton

No I'm testing tomorrow


----------



## zedzed

Good luck with test tomorrow Louise     

I had one blast put back last Friday and will be testing on tue 02/07, seems like a while away... Soon fly by I hope   

How long have you both been ttc?

Xx


----------



## Bexar123

Hey louise reason i still have t get shot is cos im only 5days past transfer am not due to test till 4th july so have to have the shots till day of my test x when is ur otd? Are u testing early? X


----------



## louisenburton

*bexar* ive been testing since Saturday  it was only three days post transfer so was NEVER going to work ...

Just been speaking to someone from TAMBA group who didn't get a BFP on a home pregnancy test till two days AFTER her OTD blood test. So there is a wee bit of hope...


----------



## Bexar123

Louisa wow thats a bit of hope, a feel very depresed this afternoon a feel like i cud just cry  dunno why, the nurse said to me today implantatin roughly happens betwen days 3-5 after a 5day tranfer x x


----------



## Bexar123

So louisa ur 7dpt now and u are still testing? Negatives or positive x


----------



## louisenburton

ive been testing since Saturday which is ridiculous as transfer was only thursday


----------



## louisenburton

sorry Tuesday was transfer


----------



## Bexar123

Lol ya cant help ya self tho im terrible lol a really think this cycle is gunna be a negative for me like x x


----------



## Bexar123

Was urs 3 or 5 day transfer and how many? X


----------



## zedzed

*Louise* - that's given me some hope too!
That those individuals tested positive 2 days after OTD 

*Bexar* - Hun you've got 8/9 days please hang in there, I know this wait is tearing us up, but you need to be stress-free in this time, big 
If you want to  then let it out, most probably it's to do with the built up of emotions, we are only humans....so it's okay to cry. But afterwards pull yourself together and think your 1 day closer to test day....

Hopefully we all get the positive news we are looking for xx


----------



## Bexar123

Thanks zedzed i hope well all get bfps to x x


----------



## louisenburton

it was a day 5 and only one as they were very happy with the quality 

goodness theres no way you'll get a positive if you've still that long to test


----------



## Bexar123

My transfer was friday louisa so im 5dpt my test date is not till 4th july  x x


----------



## louisenburton

*bexar* trust me hang in there - the pain isn't worth it


----------



## Bexar123

I just feel like a good cry lol


----------



## louisenburton

oh sweet heart weve all been there - hormones, hope, etc plays havoc


----------



## Bexar123

It does indeed  lol x x


----------



## zedzed

Don't you feel your clock watching more during this 2ww

I find myself looking at the calendar to see how much closer I am to test date, seconds turned into minutes, minutes have turned into hours and hours into days and days into months lol

Bexar - do you have any support around you? Bless you  
Watch a chick flick or something and be kind to yourself


----------



## louisenburton

where are we all based ?


----------



## Bexar123

Yeah hun am guna go out tonight for few hrs just to the local club (il be drinking iced water how exciting ha ha) but need t do sumit t get me outa this house lol, im guna try not t test now until saturday then il be 8dpt lol im based in north east hun x


----------



## louisenburton

I'm Hampshire


----------



## Bexar123

I think its mad how diff clinics have diff times to test ect when wether its a 3 day or 5 day its the same lol x


----------



## Bexar123

I wish ya all the luck in world for testing tom louisa x


----------



## Bexar123

So louisa ur otd is 9 days after transfer? X x


----------



## zedzed

I'm based in south-east, how about you?

It's so nice to talk to our fellow ladies going through this fertility journey, I don't feel so lonely now
 all these years I didn't open up to anyone


----------



## Bexar123

Yeah its nice we can all share stories and have that support x x


----------



## zedzed

Yes support each other and cheer each other on  

Have a lovely night out Bexar xx

Earlier in the week I hardly had a appetite but today I'm so hungry.  
Must be all this thinking about 2ww lol

What's everyone having for dinner tonight?


----------



## Bexar123

Morning ladies hows everyone feeling today? X


----------



## louisenburton

Morning ladies. Very nervous but I still think it will be negative though trying to hold onto tiny glimmer of hope. Sure ill be gutte when they phone and its official. 

Zedzed I've always been quite open about my fertility issues and ivf and a lot of people have said hey appreciate that though I know it's not very ones cup of tea

I'm south east too. Live in Basingstoke but centre in Southampton. You?


----------



## Bexar123

Ah so u have had to do ur test at drs? I was given a home preg test x x good luck huni x


----------



## louisenburton

Yeah blood test at clinic


----------



## Bexar123

I wonder then if hcg shows up in ur blood first before ur unrine which is why u get t test earlier than me cos u get blood test, where as i have longer t wait cos i only have t do preg test :/ x


----------



## zedzed

Good morning ladies,

I've tossed and turned last night and having more and more bizarre dreams, I wonder if its all these meds and/or my mind playing tricks on me 

How are you ladies?
*Louise* - How did it go Louise? Sorry I was up very early in the morning and then fell asleep, just got up *yawns*

If I'm repeating or asking any questions sorry.

*Bexar* - I was sent off with a a5 envelope (party bag lol) with a hpt and some instructions, and I test tue....2 days before you   (I like this face so am using it...lol what does it mean?)
How come they offered me hpt and not bloods?


----------



## Bexar123

Morning zedZed i was sssoo tempted t test again this am but i didnt   am gunna hold out as long as i can ha ha x


----------



## zedzed

Lol @ *Bexar*, I can't believe you were going to check again   
---7 days before OTD

WELL DONE for not giving into temptation lol, there's always afternoon and evening to overcome too lol
How was the show? Or your evening?

*Louise* - hope your okay Hun?


----------



## Bexar123

Ano zedzed im 6dpt now its goin quite quick  yeah the show was good thanks just had a bowl of super noodles for me breakfast ha ha starving lol x x


----------



## zedzed

Yes can't believe it'll be a week since we had the transfer.

Aww glad you had a great time last night Hun, good to let your hair down and chill out  

Super noodles lol   I had fruit n fibre 

How old are you ? How long have you been ttc?


----------



## Bexar123

I love noodles ha ha im 27hun been tryin t concieve for couple of yrs now what about u? Age and how long hun x x


----------



## louisenburton

Zed zed where is south east are you


----------



## Bexar123

Any news yet louisa x


----------



## louisenburton

Bfn


----------



## Bexar123

Awwwwam sorry huni  x x


----------

